# 2015 NWTF comp calls...pic heavy



## Macdietrich (Feb 9, 2015)

Litterly just finished up the last of fine details on all 12 of my calls entered. Decided to scale down a bit from the 30+ I enterd last yr as it liked to killed me trying to get them done. Anyway here goes...

Cocobolo with cross cut end caps and SS inlays
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/AD908DEA-E03E-4140-8AE0-FEBF10B9D2B3.jpg

Big leaf maple burl stabilized sleeved abw insert
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/D7D6AC23-77FB-4DEC-BFDF-C51C993D675B.jpg

Violet
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/9B790694-EA16-4A4B-BCFC-E862D860D8EE.jpg

Ode to Kentucky bourbon trail right down the rd. Bourbon over glass
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/8EE189D3-3602-4EF3-ACEB-69B46CA8DFBE.jpg
Matched set hedge root with duck, goose, whistle & wood duck and custom 3 color lanyard
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/E0E0F243-AA05-4554-9A33-C2C65A1FD0FD.jpg

Grunter cocobolo with SS inlays and hedge caps
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/B71D4244-0FDC-4AE6-B0DC-202E901B8622.jpg

Probely my favorite call I did honey horn with Antelope tb whistle for the antlered catogory working class

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/07B955B3-C2DA-48F1-B190-F197889CF568.jpg

Working whistle class orange Pearl with SS inlay and white pearl cap and tb

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/53345E5C-6C56-425E-B5D4-69B9C65B9A1B.jpg

And finally new catogory double sided pot call...this was the most difficult call I made simply because I'd never made 1. Came up with how I wanted to go about it and turned out pritty slick ceramic and slate

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/09CD3E53-5E46-4495-A322-F3464D279B1A.jpg

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/CDCA5001-43EC-4EF7-A743-19A8F3A80F1C.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 9, 2015)

All great looking calls Mac ! The Coco's are prob my favs out of the bunch along w the two sides pot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 9, 2015)

NICE calls- Good luck!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 9, 2015)

The Quad Pack with the lanyard is my favorite


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 9, 2015)

Outstanding display! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 9, 2015)

Great calls, Mac. Be sure to post pics and updates from Nashville!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 9, 2015)

I love the double sided call! But they all look sweet.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Palmer (Feb 10, 2015)

Beautiful! Best of luck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bald9eagle (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats on getting a ribbon Mac. I got to play the ceramic call. Sounds good. Did you happen to see the call by Kyle Osborne? Kid has a bright future. Bocote pot with a picture rock jasper playing surface.


----------

